# What do you call the little rollers?



## Rustbuster (Mar 25, 2008)

What are names you call the little "Whizz" rollers. I have heard the names; hot dog roller, cigar roller, sausage roller, dong sleeve, long john, german roller, Johnny roller.

Curious to see what other from here call them.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

The little hog


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Always called them a whiz.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Timhag's


----------



## GMack (Jan 18, 2008)

Slim Jim


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Timhag's


Clever


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Weenie Rollers
Hot Dog Rollers
Fuzzy   
French


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I go with "hot dogs".

But "Teenie Weenie Peenies" work


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

daArch said:


> "Teenie Weenie Peenies" work


Mine does anyway


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

slickshift said:


> Mine does anyway


Thats' not the word on the street up in P-Town


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

We used to call them Whizz rollers. Since January we call them ******** rollers.

Oops, I guess I should say we call them "the guy who used to talk about kiddie pools" rollers


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Since January we call them ******** rollers.


:icon_lol:


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

daArch said:


> Thats' not the word on the street up in P-Town


Well, you would know....


:jester:

http://www.rathergood.com/gaybar/
Viking Kittens with Winged Bear on Guitar


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

That there is a weenie roller.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

slickshift said:


> Well, you would know....



Not that there's anything wrong with that


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Cigar rollers is what i hear around here.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Just started using that roller. I'd call it the wizard, because it got me out of a jam. 

And I can carry it in my tool box.


----------



## ibsocal (Apr 17, 2007)

started using those pee rollers over 20 yr ago,awesome for tight spots:notworthy: 
aka Tampon :tt2:


----------

